

Show HN: Klaviyo - a new kind of CRM (not just for sales) - edhallen
https://www.klaviyo.com/feature-tour

======
hemancuso
I think one of the more interesting bits is how you integrate via a javascript
snippet

<https://www.klaviyo.com/docs/javascript-api>

It seems like you could tag events quite easily on your site [customer logged
in, customer performed action, etc] quite like mixpanel - and then use the
rest of the system to perform actions in responses.

It would be super simple to set up a "Haven't seen you in a while" email
without having to do any extra work. Lots of companies build nice products but
don't put any effort on customer success, past conversion to sign up.

I like it. A non-technical could add a lot of value to an existing site.

------
eob
I like it.

There's an interesting question of scale that comes up: this tool helps me
understand the behaviors of a handful of named users. Is that best for high-
margin businesses with only a few users or for the most-valued users of
systems with tens of thousands of users.

Given the fact that the big claim at the top is that you triage CRM, I assume
the latter. In a way, this is kind of applying the Klout methodology to CRM
(impose some sort order on "importance" and use that to triage personal
attention).

What do the hooks look like for a developer?

nit: the blue circles are visually confusing until you realize they represent
popup comments.

~~~
edhallen
Never thought of the Klout point, but it's a good way for us to think about
it.

Good question. Our current focus has been on high-margin businesses with
relatively few (hundreds to tens of thousands, not millions) customers,
primarily because they seem to really feel this problem.

Integrations is both through 3rd parties (for things like Mailchimp, Zendesk,
etc) where it just takes a couple of clicks and no development and through our
API - we have both a javascript and HTTP API. Our javascript snippet gives us
a logins per user, but you can really pass us anything you want (has this user
finished setup, have they used feature x, etc)

------
autophil
$49 /mnth at entry level seems a bit steep. Perhaps your CMS is more robust or
more user-friendly, but I think you may be pricing yourself out of the market.

~~~
edhallen
Helpful feedback. For most of our current clients, we find that the amount of
value we generate / cost of what we replace (lots of engineering work and
excel usage) is a lot higher than this.

That said, I think our sense is that for startups / newer firms it would be
great to come up with some sort of plan that makes this more feasible. We'd
love to hear thoughts and we're certainly glad to figure out something that
works based on specific needs of people. Email me at ed.hallen@klaviyo.com and
glad to chat.

~~~
noelwelsh
The issue for us is trying it out. We've dropped Highrise already, and are
probably going to drop our current CRM soon as they just don't fit our needs.
We really feel the need for a CRM but we don't want to commit to one till
we're ascertained it can really do what we want. A limited trial plan would be
good for this. We're a startup (mynaweb.com)

HTH.

